# AW Enigma or Fireball Fusion



## Knighty1884 (Aug 25, 2010)

Evening all. 

Looking for any advice between the Enigma or fusion and which one to go for. 

Anyone got experience of both?

Big fan of glasur on the BMW but it's not lasting on the everyday car. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

My back end of the Touring gets dirty very easy so one of the reason I got Enigma. Claiming it has "significant self-cleaning properties." The wax is a joy to use easy on and off and goes along way. Its been on for 3 weeks so far and it's due for a clean so we see how that goes. I have tried to purchase the Fusion ,but seems to be out of stock,


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I've also had some Enigma on the car. It has been on the top half of the car for three weeks. Compared with the middle sections, which have an excellent spray sealant on, the Enigma panels are looking noticeably cleaner.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

With both these waxs being new and expensive there ain't going to be many that's bought both to do back to back testing. I think ceramic infused wax will become more popular. Forensic detail channel rates them both very high.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I think you're right wish wash. There is still frustratingly little information available on both of these waxes.

I'll post more once I've experimented more myself. I need to do the correct panel prep (decon, clay and polish).


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I can vouch for Angelwax Enigma. It's a very high quality wax, gives a nice wet glossy look that lasts. It applies and wipes off nicely. Buy a sample pot and try it out. You'll easily get a few layers out of it! :thumb: 

Not sure about the Fireball Fusion, but it has me interested!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Any more comments on this folks?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

From what I have read an watched Fireball Fusion is a very good wax but Enigma is a step up,I have a sample pot of Enigma coming so will report back on what I think about it.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ross said:


> From what I have read an watched Fireball Fusion is a very good wax but Enigma is a step up,I have a sample pot of Enigma coming so will report back on what I think about it.


So have you used Fusion?

I use it and would use it if only for the beading alone, which is phenomenal, never mind the gloss it gives.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Only tried Fireball Fusion so can't speak for Enigma. It's a good wax but personally I'd look at Waxaddict Quartz/Custom Show Gloss or Wowo's Nanocoat. Hearing great things about ODKs Revered also.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I used Enigma at the start of the year. I think a bit of "Expectation Management" is needed with it. Yes, for a wax the paint stays cleaner for longer than others, but it is not a coating, so no scratch resistance and it wont last for years. 

It is a fine wax, like Blueberry says, water behaviour is phenominal, and application is a joy on a cool panel. Its not fussy at all like coatings can be so easy for a novice like me. I'm glad I bought a sample! It gives a nice finish too. It does prefer bare paint though, but everything does, I guess.

So just remember it's a wax and you'll love it.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I've decided to go for some Fusso, it seems to last as long have equally as good water behaviour for much much less cost after trawling the interweb.

I personally wont be able to tell which is which on a blind test like 99.9%of the population.

Maybe one day I'll stump up the cash....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

LeeH said:


> I've decided to go for some Fusso, it seems to last as long have equally as good water behaviour for much much less cost after trawling the interweb.
> 
> I personally wont be able to tell which is which on a blind test like 99.9%of the population.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll stump up the cash....


You will by the beading. Fusion has some of the best perfectly formed, beads I've ever seen.


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

LeeH said:


> I've decided to go for some Fusso, it seems to last as long have equally as good water behaviour for much much less cost after trawling the interweb.
> 
> I personally wont be able to tell which is which on a blind test like 99.9%of the population.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll stump up the cash....


I have Fusso and AW Enigma. It's pretty easy to see the difference on our car even in blind testing. Each creates a different look and TBH I didn't like the look for Fusso on our pearl black car.


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

I have enigma on my new black vrs and no issues with it would definitely recommend to anyone who wants a quality wax. The large pot will last a long long time so probably best to buy the smaller pot at first for the first time and check out the results.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I have recently applied Enigma to bare panel wiped paintwork. 
It goes on very well although you must fight the temptation to slap it on like I did, a few thin coats with avoid any cloudy or high spots. 
It buffs off effortlessly. 
Water behaviour is insane, water flies off the car at very low speed with will account for some of the self cleaning. 

I guess now it’s a case of waiting 6 months to see but Matt at Angelwax advised that by using engima shampoo I could get a year out of the wax with 2 thin coats onto bare will prepped paintwork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Update on enigma: 
It’s completely failed in the areas that take the most dirt like the lower front door panel, no water behaviour at all in those areas and some areas of the bonnet too. 
It’s been washed with enigma shampoo 5 times and had a coat of enigma QED. I’m unimpressed and will be stripping it off and applying fifth element instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Give it proper APC WASH.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

M300JDG said:


> Update on enigma:
> It's completely failed in the areas that take the most dirt like the lower front door panel, no water behaviour at all in those areas and some areas of the bonnet too.
> It's been washed with enigma shampoo 5 times and had a coat of enigma QED. I'm unimpressed and will be stripping it off and applying fifth element instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would expect enigma to last a lot longer than a month, especially at its price point. Have you been using a strong pre wash on it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Whats the durability of Fusion please


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

wish wash said:


> I would expect enigma to last a lot longer than a month, especially at its price point. Have you been using a strong pre wash on it


I've been using Angelwax Cleanliness at 1:5 as it says on the bottle, I don't think it's a coincidence that it's failed on the areas that get the most dirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclof (Nov 30, 2017)

Can't give you any comparisons of both but tried Angelwax Enigma recently and must say I love the entire range, after applying the wax the car beads like mad in the rain and is noticeably cleaner after only pressure washing, the QED makes things too easy to topup the protection too.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use enigma wax, shampoo and qd. Best combo ever tbh and I've tried plenty over the years


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

maclof said:


> Can't give you any comparisons of both but tried Angelwax Enigma recently and must say I love the entire range, after applying the wax the car beads like mad in the rain and is noticeably cleaner after only pressure washing, the QED makes things too easy to topup the protection too.


So was mine for the first month and I'm a massive fan of the Angelwax range and have nearly every product they do but I can't get away from the fact the wax has failed so quickly even though it has been applied and maintained to the letter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Something has gone wrong there. The wax alone would not fail yet. I suspect Enigma shampoo doesn't quite have the cleaning power of something dedicated entirely to cleaning, like Carpro Reset. It might just be that the wax coating is clogged.


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Bizcam said:


> My back end of the Touring gets dirty very easy so one of the reason I got Enigma. Claiming it has "significant self-cleaning properties." The wax is a joy to use easy on and off and goes along way. Its been on for 3 weeks so far and it's due for a clean so we see how that goes. I have tried to purchase the Fusion ,but seems to be out of stock,


The Fusion is in stock now. Bought a pot two weeks ago


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Is it just me or is Fusion getting more and more expensive by the minute? It wa £75 last spring when I was thinking about it and just over £80 about 3/4 months ago. It's now £88. I don't need any now but think at this rate by the time I need it I may need to remortgage!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Is it just me or is Fusion getting more and more expensive by the minute? It wa £75 last spring when I was thinking about it and just over £80 about 3/4 months ago. It's now £88. I don't need any now but think at this rate by the time I need it I may need to remortgage!


It was £80 when I bought it probably 18 months ago.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If its a durable winter wax that you’re after but still want it to be glossy and good beading etc etc have a lookst BMD Hercules. (With PTFE)

50ml sample pots are £25.

It applies very thinly being a hard wax and buffs off very easily just like every other BMD wax. The gloss and slickness is amazing once buffed off and the water behaviour is aldo very very good.

What impresses me most is its ability to keep the car cleaner for longer by repelling road grime. Not all waxes can boast this as sometimes a waxed finish can allow the grime to cling

Swissvax Shield has a genuine rival.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking to try my Enigma ,done on the normal prep work was going to go over with BH cleanser fluid before applying the wax.
What like is it to put on and buff off?


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Its a joy to put on and buff off mate. Just remember it is a wax and not a coating and you'll be happy. Water behaviour is out of this world!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks pal,I am looking forward to seeing how it does.


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

wanner69 said:


> I use enigma wax, shampoo and qd. Best combo ever tbh and I've tried plenty over the years


as above :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used Enigma this morning and it's very good,spreads forever buffs off with ease and the beading is outstanding.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ross said:


> Used Enigma this morning and it's very good,spreads forever buffs off with ease and the beading is outstanding.


Isn't that to be expected in a newly waxed car ?


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Ross said:


> Used Enigma this morning and it's very good,spreads forever buffs off with ease and the beading is outstanding.


I have two coats of enigma on my car and after less than 3 months it has failed in numerous places, always been maintained and washed properly. I don't rate it to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

M300JDG said:


> I have two coats of enigma on my car and after less than 3 months it has failed in numerous places, always been maintained and washed properly. I don't rate it to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair one mate. I was also disappointed a little with durability. It does increase on bare paint which you probably have it on, but that's why I always put on here to remember it is a wax. I wouldn't class it as a durable winter wax to be honest, but for a couple of months the beading and self cleaning are better than most waxes. It just doesn't compete with a coating durability wise.


----------

